# Please Help!!! Possible focus issue with Mark II 5D



## steph_collins (Dec 18, 2011)

So I have a HUGE issue with my camera. Or I think it's with my camera.. This is why I need help!
I purchased my mark II5d less then a year ago and I have been professionally taking photos with it since then and I am now experiencing some issues with it in the last 4 months.

First problem: The auto focus one day stopped working all of a sudden. It wouldn't not lock focus on anything. I tried several different subjects in well lite areas. The lens I was using is 50 mm 1.8 (I know it is a cheap lens!) I switched to my 75-300mm Telephoto. The focus did not lock on anything even with the change of lens. I attempted to use manual focus and that DID work on both lenses. I continued using manual focus for 2 months so I could finish up my wedding season then I sent in my camera to Canon. When I got my camera back Canon said there was nothing wrong with the auto focus and I even brought in my lenses to test to make sure. My 50mm did focus at the store but my telephoto 75-300mm did not focus and the representative said it was my telephoto lens that was the issue. I thought that would be the end of it and I just get a new lens..... NOT the case..

I did a photo shoot for some outdoor christmas photos with my husband. All photos came out very out of focus and almost looking as though there was camera shake. I know for absolute fact there was no shake because half of the photos were taken on a tripod and those photos came out almost worse then the hand held shots. All photos were taken with my 50 mm lens at 200 ISO 2.2 between 1/400s-1/1250s
For most of the shots I chose which AF Point to use depending on where the eye was, because I like to focus on the eye to get good clarity. Some shots I used the automatic AF point which locked on the face. When I came inside and put them on my computer I realized how out of focus all the pictures are. Not even where I locked focus on the eyes are not clear at all. 
This is the first time I have used my camera since it came back from Canon. 

I decided to do a test so I taped a 20$ bill to a black piece of cardboard. Using a tripod I took a photo using my Mark II 5D (with my 50mm lens) at 1.8 ISO 600 and the bill was sooo out of focus! the entire bill. Then I place the f stop at 5.0 and took the picture and BAM, So clear. The bill is crisp and clear as it should be. So I tried an f stop of 2.2, 2.8 and 3.2 and they were all out of focus (looking like there was camera shake)
So is there an issue with my lens?? or Is it my camera?
I used my 50mm lens for a photo shoot with a Canon T2i just 3 weeks ago and all the photos came out clear and beautiful even at 1.8 f stop and 2.2

I am in need of some proper advice! I am going crazy thinking my camera is messed up and that Canon wont acknowledge the issue if I send it in again! I hope this is an issue that someone can help me with!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Have you, maybe inadvertently set the micro focus adjust on your 5DII?  
The camera allows you to dial in specific focus adjustments and allows you to save those setting on a per lens basis.

Also, the 50mm F1.8 isn't known for it's great image quality or accurate focus.  And it's not really known to be super sharp when wide open.  But it still shouldn't be giving you terrible results like you mention.  

Go back into the store (McBain) and ask to try different lenses on your camera, and also try different cameras with your lenses.  It make take a bit of testing, but you should be able to isolate the problem.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't you set MicroAdjust to effect ALL attached lens equally as well? I know on the 7D you can do this. This would explain why both lenses she tried were messed up. Did you try f/5.6 or f/8? Were they still sharp?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't just change from One shot Focus to Servo?


----------



## RDTague_Studios (Dec 26, 2011)

It sounds like your AF micro-adjust has been changed. Here's a good video from B&H, if you're unsure how to change yours.







RT
RDTague Studios - Central Illinois Premier studio and on location photographer

www.illinoisphotographer.net


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 26, 2011)

This sounds like user error. 

1. there is no ISO 600. 

2. It's almost a disservice to the 5D2 to put a 50mm f/1.8 in front of it.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 26, 2011)

There are so many things it could be. We need to see the test images complete with full settings, first. Then what focus mode are you using? are you using back button focusing? what focus point are you using? Is the scene well lit or are you using a high ISO or flash to compensate for light?


----------

